# Wie wertet man Mail-Anhänge aus?

## kami22

moin, 

ich würde gerne wissen mit wie man folgendes Problem am einfachsten löst: 

Ich habe einen Mailserver und möchte gerne, wenn ich von einem bestimmten Absender eine Mail kriege, die CSV-Datei aus dem Anhang automatisch in eine Mysqldatenbank eintragen. Ich weiß schon wie ich das in die Datenbank kriege aber weiß ich nicht welche Tool den Prozess anstösst wenn die Mail kommt?

Gruß kami22

----------

## papahuhn

Das müsste sich mit procmail machen lassen.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Schreib doch einfach ein Script was alle X Minuten in die Mailbox guckt. Wenn die Mail da ist wird se in die Datenbank gepackt, ansonsten wird wieder gewartet. Kannst auch mit cron machen wenn du den laufen hast.

Sebastian

----------

## franzf

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Schreib doch einfach ein Script was alle X Minuten in die Mailbox guckt. Wenn die Mail da ist wird se in die Datenbank gepackt, ansonsten wird wieder gewartet. Kannst auch mit cron machen wenn du den laufen hast.

 

Das Problem ist aber nicht, wie man mitbekommt ob ne Mail da ist (da ist doch echt der Mailserver die erste Anlaufstelle...), sondern wie man es technisch bewerkstelligt, einen Anhang aus der Mail zu extrahieren!

Ein Anhang bei ner Mail ist ja nicht so ohne weiteres als eigene Datei abrufbar. Das ist in den Body der Mail integriert.

----------

## kami22

Hi, 

genau also die mails kommen ja an. Ich kann sie auch in Squirrelmail sehen. Aber ich will halt automatisch wenn eine entsprechende mail ankommt den anhang extrahieren und in die mysql datenbank eintragen. Zurzeit habe ich postfix,dovecot, procmail und fetchmail laufen. Was brauche ich davon den überhaupt wirklich nur um mails zu empfangen? Ich will keine von dem Server versenden.

Gruß kami

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Wie liegen denn die Mails auf deinem lokalen Mailserver vor? Hast du mbox(alle Mails in einem File) oder Maildir(für jede Mail ein extra File)?

Sebastian

 *Quote:*   

> sondern wie man es technisch bewerkstelligt, einen Anhang aus der Mail zu extrahieren!
> 
> Ein Anhang bei ner Mail ist ja nicht so ohne weiteres als eigene Datei abrufbar. Das ist in den Body der Mail integriert.

 

Das ist ganz einfach.

# emerge ripmime

# ripmime -i <MailFile> -d <OutputDirctory>

Sebastian

----------

## manuels

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Das Problem ist aber nicht, wie man mitbekommt ob ne Mail da ist (da ist doch echt der Mailserver die erste Anlaufstelle...), sondern wie man es technisch bewerkstelligt, einen Anhang aus der Mail zu extrahieren!

 Das sollte eigentlich mit den richtigen Routinen mit PHP, Perl oder Python auch kein Problem sein.

Schau doch mal bei CPAN vorbei. Da findet sich bestimmt etwas.

----------

